
Show HN: Plaintext article reader - sixhobbits
http://plaintext.dwyer.co.za/
======
sixhobbits
An early stage PoC for a nicer way to read articles on the web. To add:

* Remove more boilerplate such as "Subscribe to our newsletter" and other text that isn't part of the article.

* Better HTTPs support - my old Apache config sometimes fails to download over HTTPS.

